# Got some presents for you Mick



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Don't worry they aren't big and orange


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: bet he will love them..

plenty for you big guy..

did you get the missus then stu?..

pm me your address.. I have a little "care package" for you  
that maxolen shampoo for one.
will ship it out before I move lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Haha still waitin on her, I'm sitting in bath street watching the film "faster" on her laptop which I realised was in the car and charged. Result. 

PM on way


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

result indeed.. :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

hmmm, not sure wether to be excited or not by this. knowing you two its most likely a bam up.

better not be more big orange :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Your up early mick!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Same time everyday mate, start work at 7 :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> hmmm, not sure wether to be excited or not by this. knowing you two its most likely a bam up.
> 
> better not be more big orange :lol:


"a bam up" pmsl!! you west coasters come out with some crackers..

dinny worry, kev and baz took the big orange (so if spoony tries to pawn off some more of his big orange and claim it was me dinny believe it!!!)



Mick said:


> Same time everyday mate, start work at 7 :lol:


I was up at half 7 to take the car for a service... courtesy car......... A MICRA :wall:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Bet you looked pimp driving your micra with your sunnies on :lol:

Still better than my usual mode of transport while my car gets work done. . .two feet and a heartbeat :lol: pure shoelace express right oot ma nut :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

HAHA.. left the sunnies in the QQ by mistake....

2feet and a heart beat and pure shoelace express out ma nut *HAHAHA!!! :lol:*

your mental mick!!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Thought you would enjoy that one 

Here, dont you be stealing all my patter and using it down south, ill find out :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Where's my care package?! 

I'll be through the Glasgow soon to pillage some TW SF please!


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

don't worry Mick everyone was very generous, the phrase 'give that to Mick' was used a lot (mainly with the left over like but thank yourself lucky you didn't get the concrete polishing pads Craig brought along :lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

as long as I dont get my G202 back im not fussed :lol:

and Andy, no! its all mine mwahahaha (my precious TWSF that is )


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

funny thing is he was trying to give away samples that me and gally had given him before !!! cheeky sod haha

i need to try this TWCSF like, was sweatin little spoon to get a wee sample sent through to see if i like it then i might have to get some ordered :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've poured 2 300ml samples but I've been dead on my feet the day the. Had to build a rabbits hutch.

Plus I've nae money to post it till Monday lol I'll PM you and kev over the weekend for addresses.

Andrew I'm sure I could spare some but it'll cost you  the stuff works out around 5.50 a litre... and folk were calling it expensive.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

and its the ****** aswell stu..

mick.. if I steal your patter naebidy wid ken whit a wis saying biggun..

aye was quite funny.. everything that went untaken... "gee that to mick.." :lol:

there was nuttin wrong with them polishing pads.. 99p each I paid.. fixed backing plate flexipads.. (ended up in Burger Kings bin lol)


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Surprised i never got hit with those ropey pads as well :lol:

When is it your away mate?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

4am monday mate.

we considered it but it would have just been too mean... and you dont need them on that freshly corrected mundaneo


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ill need to get some "proper" protection on it though eh 

Collinite FTW! :lol:

If all else fails ill use that C2 to see me through winter, amd go back to zaino in summer.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Andrew I'm sure I could spare some but it'll cost you  the stuff works out around 5.50 a litre... and folk were calling it expensive.


I still think that's expensive! :devil:

What's the full name of it so I can go straight to the manufacturer and demand a lower price! :car:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

5.50 a litre isn't expensive at all! Look at the money we all throw around here and compare! Considering the dilution ratio on the product. How much are the leading branded competitors (forget autosmart here as price wise they can't be beaten).

Your Swissvax car shampoo is far more expensive than this uber foam. A bloody pint is more expensive by the litre.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> Ill need to get some "proper" protection on it though eh
> 
> Collinite FTW! :lol:
> 
> If all else fails ill use that C2 to see me through winter, amd go back to zaino in summer.


get it up ye :lol: it was that daft wee alan no applying it right.. probably missed that panel with his crazy random application



amiller said:


> I still think that's expensive! :devil:
> 
> What's the full name of it so I can go straight to the manufacturer and demand a lower price! :car:


lol says the guy with 2 kranzles and a lavor... 2 bottles of £40 shampoo!! and god knows how much else!! :lol:

its worth 5.50 a litre


----------

